
The bounty hunters of Fallout 76 will kill anyone you want, for a price - tosh
https://www.polygon.com/2019/7/12/20690651/fallout-76-talon-company-appalachia-bounty-bethesda-group
======
dmix
TIL you can put other players in an electric chair in a video game and that
people will spend time building elaborate structures to defend a virtual cow.

~~~
AstralStorm
You must be new to gaming. Look what people do in Dwarf Fortress and
Minecraft... Or Eve Online.

~~~
dmix
I was kidding about the second one obviously. The first one was is unique
though. None of those you mentioned lets you put players into an electric
chair.

~~~
AstralStorm
Indeed, only dwarves.

------
aidenn0
For those of us not familiar with the game, what are the consequences of death
in Fallout76?

------
bfrog
What a fun way to play the game

